# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 26.02 [31.12.2019]

## mohamed73

**   *Uni-Android Tool - Version : 26.02*   *Release Notes: *  *HUAWEI*   *[Added] - Following Huawei Qualcomm Models*   *â¦پ    TRT-A1 (Y7 Prime)
â¦پ    TRT-L01 (Y7 Prime)
â¦پ    TRT-L02 (Y7 Prime)
â¦پ    TRT-L03 (Y7 Prime)
â¦پ    TRT-L22 (Y7 Prime)
â¦پ    TRT-L23 (Y7 Prime)
â¦پ    LDN-L03 (Y7 2018)
â¦پ    LDN-L29 (Y7 2018)
â¦پ    DUB-LX1 (Y7 2019)
â¦پ    DUB-LX2 (Y7 2019)
â¦پ    DUB-LX3 (Y7 2019)
â¦پ    LND-AL00 (7C)
â¦پ    LND-L21 (7C)
â¦پ    LND-L22 (7C)
â¦پ    LND-L23 (7C)
â¦پ    LND-TL00 (7C)
â¦پ    LND-TL10 (7C)
â¦پ    LDN-AL10 (7C)
â¦پ    LDN-L21 (7C)
â¦پ    LND-L22 (7C)
â¦پ    AL10-BD (7C)
â¦پ    BKK-AL10 (8C)
â¦پ    BKK-AL00 (8C)
â¦پ    BKK-AL00B (8C)
â¦پ    BKK-AL10A (8C)
â¦پ    BKK-AL10C (8C)
â¦پ    BKK-L21 (8C)
â¦پ    BKK-L22 (8C)
â¦پ    BKK-TL00B (8C)
â¦پ    KIW-AL10 (5X)
â¦پ    KIW-AL10G (5X)
â¦پ    KIW-L21 (5X)
â¦پ    KIW-L22 (5X)
â¦پ    KIW-L23 (5X)
â¦پ    KIW-L24 (5X)
â¦پ    KIW-TL00 (5X)
â¦پ    KIW-TL00H (5X)
â¦پ    KIW-UL00 (5X)
â¦پ    LND-AL00 (Y7 2018)
â¦پ    LND-L21 (Y7 2018)
â¦پ    LND-L22 (Y7 2018)
â¦پ    LND-L23 (Y7 2018)
â¦پ    LND-TL00 (Y7 2018)
â¦پ    LND-TL10 (Y7 2018)
â¦پ    LDN-AL10 (Y7 2018)
â¦پ    LDN-L21 (Y7 2018)
â¦پ    LND-L22 (Y7 2018)
â¦پ    AL10-BD (Y7 2018)
â¦پ    TRT-AL00 (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    TRT-ALIN (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    TRT-L01 (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    TRT-L01C (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    TRT-L03 (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    TRT-L03C (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    TRT-L21 (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    TRT-L21A (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    TRT-L23 (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    TRT-L53 (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    TRT-L53D (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    TRT-LX1 (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    TRT-LX2 (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    TRT-LX3 (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    TRT_TMAB001047 (Enjoy 7 Plus)
â¦پ    LDN-L21 (Y7 Prime 2018)*  *ZTE*   *[Added] - Following ZTE Models*  *â¦پ        ZTE Softbank Kids (701ZT)
â¦پ        ZTE Blade A4 (A0722)
â¦پ        ZTE Axon 7 (A2017A)
â¦پ        ZTE Axon 9 Pro (A2019GPro)
â¦پ        ZTE Anakin
â¦پ        ZTE Blade (A321)
â¦پ        ZTE Spro 2 (MF97B)
â¦پ        ZTE QLink (N818S)
â¦پ        ZTE Warp Sync (N9515)
â¦پ        ZTE Orange Neva jet
â¦پ        ZTE Nubia Z7 Max (NX505J)
â¦پ        ZTE Orange Neva 80
â¦پ        ZTE V72M
â¦پ        ZTE V890
â¦پ        ZTE Vodafone VFD 51X
â¦پ        ZTE Vodafone VFD 82X
â¦پ        ZTE WF723
â¦پ        ZTE Connect 4 (WF723S)
â¦پ        ZTE Axon M LTE-A (Z-01K)
â¦پ        ZTE Cymbal (Z2301/Z230)
â¦پ        ZTE Blade T2 (559DL)
â¦پ        ZTE Prelude 2 (Z669)
â¦پ        ZTE Jasper LTE (Z718TL)
â¦پ        ZTE Sonata 2 (Z755)
â¦پ        ZTE Grand X Cricket (Z777)
â¦پ        ZTE Grand X Max (Z787)
â¦پ        ZTE Fanfare (Z792)
â¦پ        ZTE Grand X Plus (Z826)
â¦پ        ZTE Compel (Z830)
â¦پ        ZTE Verizon (Z839V)
â¦پ        ZTE Zmax Grand LTE (Z916BL)
â¦پ        ZTE Grand X (Z933)
â¦پ        Zmax 3 (Z968)
â¦پ        ZTE Zmax Pro (Z891)
â¦پ        ZTE Z998
â¦پ        ZTE Quest Plus (Z3001S)
â¦پ        ZTE Optus X Spirit 2 (Z50310)
â¦پ        ZTE Mamorino4 (ZTF32)
â¦پ        ZTE Quartz (ZW10)
â¦پ        ZTE Amazing A30*  *Added - Vivo MTK Factory Reset AT Mode. Added - Qualcomm Flashing 2 Methods. Fixed - Patch error while Qualcomm Flashing. Added - Partition Manager - ADB+Root*  *  Read/Write/Erase*  * Added - Xiaomi Bootloader Unlock EDL Mode for S2, Y2 and Note 5 Prime Combined - Xiaomi Mi Account Reset + FRP Improved - Xiaomi fastboot bootloader unlock Method. Added -Samsung Boot logo Changer. Improved - Samsung Root by boot method.* * Fixed - Screen Shot on Win 10.*   *WARNING : IMEI     Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is Intended to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone Back .       We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this     Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity done by     using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.    * *  D o w n l o a d L i n k*    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*** *-: Buy Now | Official Website :-* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## aatif

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------

